# Wanted Female Adult Sulcata tortoise



## elisabw (Sep 28, 2010)

I would like to get an adult female Sulcata African Spurred Tortoise. If anyone needs to get rid of one, email me. [email protected]
My male is 23" slc thanks
elisa


----------

